# Can I feed my Dog Prickly Pear?



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

I am at my wits end!! My baby has diabetes and we can't seem to control his glucose. I've been told by several people that Prickly Pear (a.k.a. Nopal or Cactus) has been known to control glucose. Has anyone heard anything good or bad about feeding dogs Prickly Pear?


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

I would recommend sitting with your vet to review what foods will help control the his glucose levels. Remember, a dogs system is not the same as a human system and many every day human foods are lethal to dogs and cats.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

I've spoken to the Vet and we have Bubba on a diabetic dry food. We've also changed his insulin dosage to 1 more unit but we still can't control his glucose. He developed cataracts and had surgery to remove the cataracts but the optomologist is afraid he can develop glaucoma due to the diabetes in his eyes. I don't know what else to do for my baby. I guess i'm just looking for a quick fix to prevent any futher damage


----------

